
Required viewing for new college undergrads:  Back to School Video Playlist - Dowwie
http://heterodoxacademy.org/2016/08/31/back-to-school-video-playlist/
======
al2o3cr
Subtitle: "How to be the most popular reactionary assclown on campus using
this ONE WEIRD TRICK!"

